
What is the point of using NGINX in front of a Django application - knivets
https://knivets.com/blog/what-is-the-point-of-using-nginx-in-front-of-a-django-application/
======
gjvc
see also [https://github.com/unbit/uwsgi](https://github.com/unbit/uwsgi)

